# Happy Holidays, 8GB RAM @ $48/Year | 6GB RAM @ $36/Year - 1Gbit/S - Phoenix AZ (More offers inside)



## X3host (Jan 3, 2016)

Combozo is Pleased to offer special deals on:


VPS Hosting

Dedicated Hosting

Reseller Hosting

Master Reseller Hosting


​

*Combozo* was formed in November 2013 as plu9.com company then moved to " Combozo.com " and *we are still in the business since we started* in 2013.


*If* you are looking for quality services then combozo *delivers*, Our servers in *Phoenix, AZ* (USA) with *1gbps network* and high server specs, We are always looking to improve our services, We offer *cheap*, *fast* and *reliable hosting* for our clients.


All packages Come with:



Instant Setup

SolusVM CP

100% Guaranteed Resources

Raid-10 Ultra Fast Disk Systems

50+ Operating System ..

Purchase IP's (Available on request)

Gigabit ports

USA OpenVZ Servers

No Setup Fees or Hidden Costs

24/7 Support ( New Support staff )

New Dedicated E3 and E5 Servers


*8GB RAM:* (4 CPU Cores ) - Order Now
300 GB Disk
3 TB Gigabit Bandwidth
8GB Guaranteed RAM
2 IPV4 Addresses


*($48)* /yr - Lifetime Coupon: *GDW2O5VN1O*
*($96)* /3years: Lifetime Coupon: *PN39M7H9ZL* (Limited Quantities)


*6GB RAM:* (4 CPU Cores ) - Order Now
250 GB Disk
2.5 TB Gigabit Bandwidth
6GB Guaranteed RAM
2 IPV4 Addresses


*($38)* /yr - Lifetime Coupon: *GU7MUC0X1K*
*($79)* /3years: Lifetime Coupon: *YTG9V9EHC3* (Limited Quantities)


*4GB RAM:* (2 CPU Cores ) - Order Now
200 GB Disk
2TB Gigabit Bandwidth
4GB Guaranteed RAM
1 IPV4 Addresses


*($32)* /yr - Lifetime Coupon: *QJLZ31UWA6*
*($67)* /3years: Lifetime Coupon: *8WSBJ6KT0Y* (Limited Quantities)


*2GB RAM:* (2 CPU Cores ) - Order Now
150 GB Disk
1.5TB Gigabit Bandwidth
2GB Guaranteed RAM
1 IPV4 Addresses


*($6.99)* /mo - Lifetime Coupon: *YN37CV1P8W*
*($28)* /yr - Lifetime Coupon: *FWYPQL53T1*
*($58)* /3years: Lifetime Coupon: *C3F2EC7ZGY* (Limited Quantities)


*1GB RAM:* (1 CPU Core ) - Order Now
50 GB Disk
1TB Gigabit Bandwidth
1GB Guaranteed RAM
1 IPV4 Addresses


*($4.99)* /mo - Lifetime Coupon: *Y2WRN1OH8A*
*($19)* /yr - Lifetime Coupon: *OE60NM2R7K*
*($48)* /3years: Lifetime Coupon: *D6PL10RWMX* (Limited Quantities)


*512 RAM:* (1 CPU Core ) - Order Now
25 GB Disk
500 GB Gigabit Bandwidth
512 Guaranteed RAM
1 IPV4 Addresses


*($2.99)* /mo - No Coupon Required
*($15)* /yr - Lifetime Coupon: *T2TDJ0P3Z2*
*($35)* /3years: Lifetime Coupon: *Z55TQIHM05* (Limited Quantities)


*256 RAM:* (1 CPU Core ) - Order Now
15 GB Disk
100 GB Gigabit Bandwidth
256 Guaranteed RAM
1 IPV4 Addresses


*($12)* /yr - No Coupon Required
*($21)* /3years: Lifetime Coupon: *MC0KDDC2N0* (Limited Quantities)


We accept payments through credit cards, paypal, Paypal balance and Bitcoins ...

If you have an alternative payments like: WebMoney, Perfectmoney, cashu, OneCard ( you can open a ticket and we will help you to order the package ).


Thank you


----------



## willie (Jan 4, 2016)

Holy Oversell, Batman!


----------



## X3host (Jan 4, 2016)

willie said:


> Holy Oversell, Batman!



Hi Willie,


This is not true our servers still fresh as we have E3 and E5 servers + more than 1 location .


Regards


----------

